# could someone please help me activate CarPlay on BMW G05 2019 MGU ID7



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello

Could someone help me get Carplay started? I had Carplay in my car, but it disappeared after a factory reset. Connected with CONNECTED DRIVE I don't have a car from the USA but I live in Europe

VIN 5UXTY5C04L9C56819
Regards


----------



## macak-bl (5 mo ago)

ratnik1990 said:


> Hello, please send me your VIN, I can help you


Hi @ratnik1990 just joined this forum, no pm yet can you please send pm first? Thanks!

VIN: WBAJU8103N9J67622


----------

